# lacies first day in the pit



## Boney (Dec 2, 2008)

today it seems to be really warming up so i decided to put my lacies in their large pit for the first time after they have been inside for a while now they are about 6 months now and about 2 foot . ill put some more pics up soon of the others ..


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm so jealous!!! 

thats a gorgeous head poking out there!!


----------



## Boney (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks chris1 , been trying to get a full body shot of them but they are just getting used to the new surrounds ,and they keep slinking behind the log or branch there on when i open the door to take the pic .


----------



## Boney (Dec 2, 2008)

my little tiger and another bells


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 2, 2008)

aww, too cute,..!!

any chance of a few pix of their new home? looks like u've done a spectacular job,...!!

how many lacies in there?


----------



## Boney (Dec 2, 2008)

4 lacies in there and ill put some pics up in the next day of the pit .


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 2, 2008)

look forward to seeing it!!

and more lacey pix too!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 2, 2008)

nice andy, I love the bells. are they the new ones you got? you got a new pit now or are they in the other one you already have?


----------



## benson (Dec 2, 2008)

Well done. All is looking great!!
This weather is so good at the moment, mine are loving it outside too!!!
Congrats.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 2, 2008)

Love the 'normal' Lacey!


----------



## Boney (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks guys , 

Ryan ,old pit put done a few things to it like made a big hot box with heat cord and that . put a few new things in there ,you know how it is ,its a heap of fun i think changing things around . . 

serpenttougue , i know you love your tiger or normal phase . these came from the same clutch hey . i really like the bells but hey i love the tigers as well .


----------



## Boney (Dec 2, 2008)

benson said:


> Well done. All is looking great!!
> This weather is so good at the moment, mine are loving it outside too!!!
> Congrats.


 

hey benson put a pic up of your lacies and setup if you want 

Nick can to but that will be alot of pics I know he loves lacies


----------



## Boney (Dec 3, 2008)

couple pics of the pit ,ive had simielar ones up before but here you go . also imade a hot box for them ..........................................

also heres a pic of "HAPPY" the lacie you can see how he got his name ....

and the other little fella ,,,,, i hadnt thought of a name untill he bit my knuckle open so i call him "CHOMP" now when they get bigger they will hit the outdoors with the " PIT BROTHERS"


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice,that enclosure is awesome for lacies,they are so stunning when their small,are they reasonably placid when their fullgrown,or are they just eating machines.


----------



## Boney (Dec 3, 2008)

hi pythons73 , lacies are also stunning when they are big . you can scratch their belly and that, feed them out of your hand within reason . when they are big you can go in the cage and they will just sit there . its when they are small they can be flighty . but yeh you got to show them respect otherwise things could turn nasty very quick . for good reason they are on a class 2 i feel........


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 3, 2008)

lol I was just looking at the pic of "happy" and was wondering were you got that name, then I saw the pattern on its head, looks awsome! I actually saw a thread a while back that had heaps of reptiles that had interesting markings on them, I would never notice them on my animals, I dont pay enough attention


----------



## Boney (Dec 3, 2008)

classic RYAN, you should pay more notice mate thats what makes you a better keeper . but serious mate, the smiley face is pretty easy to see . i think he might have it to keep the eagles and magpies away:lol:


----------



## gozz (Dec 3, 2008)

nice set up mate
very nice Lacies


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 5, 2008)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> feed them out of your hand within reason


Ouch, that's not going to end well. 

Here's a shot to go with your smiley-faced bells, but this one doesn't so much have a smiley face as a satanic grin. It even has 'horns' and a pointy 'chin'! I've named him Goblin


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Dec 5, 2008)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> couple pics of the pit ,ive had simielar ones up before but here you go . also imade a hot box for them ..........................................
> 
> also heres a pic of "HAPPY" the lacie you can see how he got his name ....
> 
> and the other little fella ,,,,, i hadnt thought of a name untill he bit my knuckle open so i call him "CHOMP" now when they get bigger they will hit the outdoors with the " PIT BROTHERS"


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL AHAHAHA It looks like binladin LOL Has a big beard a seedy smiley face and it even looks like a turban on his head LOL.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 5, 2008)

they are awsome - and the enclosure is wicked you did really well.


----------



## Boney (Dec 5, 2008)

cool one crocdoc , didnt know you breed bells is it yours . ? know what your saying mate on the feeding out of hand bit , i might run out of luck one day . seen to many barefoot bushman videos so i might lose a toe instead .  but ive had no micro surgery on any of my body parts yet from a bite.


----------



## Boney (Dec 5, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> they are awsome - and the enclosure is wicked you did really well.


 
thanks gozz , 

thanks bundy _zigg means alot!


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 5, 2008)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> ive had no micro surgery on any of my body parts yet from a bite.



...yet.


Keep hand feeding and you will. 

I didn't breed the bells, I got it from a mate.


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 5, 2008)

excellent stuff ...out door enclosure rock!!


----------



## Boney (Dec 5, 2008)

i would take your advice but ive found that the aftercare at our local hospital is very good . ive paid for it on my taxes every year for the past 15 years . the nurses are fine, the doctors are great and i want to get some of that blood back that ive been donating for 10 years 

you are right but i will invest in a large set of tongs ... and like i did say they are on a class 2 permit for good reason .  but so you no ive had lacies for along time now even bought some off you crocdoc in the past (yours are some of the best tigers around) .


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Andy,

How was your enclosure made, did you weld it together or buy it how it is?

Also, i like the metal frame that the bath tub sits in.

Here's a few pics of an old mate of yours.


----------



## Boney (Dec 5, 2008)

NICK , hes looking great , wow top cage hes in to he looks content in there .i feel like a cry now  :cry:memories , the times we had together . the day i brang him home:cry: but hes in good hands now.. 

ok that cage a friend of a friend built it for me .welded it up in 4 sections then it just bolts together in the corners then i just screwed the wire on myself . the cage sits on a bit of concrete footing a foot wide 6 inches deep that gos around the edge of the bottom of the cage . then i dyno bolted it down . then i dug down 3 foot below the footings put a mesh floor in then meshed arounds the sides . then filled back over with fine gravel and sand . 

the hot box now at the top of the cage , i got some steel cut to size then got plastic angles to hold together then poped the sheet metal on . ive insulated the top and bottom of the box then covered that over with ply on the inside . got a big black tub thats got a low degree heat cord under that .

the water trough in the frame got it down at the produce its got a bung in it that just unscrews for easy cleaning .. i did have a fancy waterfall in the cage but the lacies loved it to much and i was forever cleaning out the bottom of the waterfall and pump:lol: . so i think this is better in the long run . ANDY.....................


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 5, 2008)

Antaresia, 

Is Nick's lacie one of the ones you bought from me?

Nick, how'd your female go, any news?


----------



## Boney (Dec 6, 2008)

crocdoc, no mate not one of your ones . .........would you say NICK your one is more of a dark phase not a tiger in the pick .?


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 6, 2008)

Not by the looks of it in the second pic.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 6, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww How adorable!!!!!!!! 

Great enclosure too! 8)


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 6, 2008)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> NICK , hes looking great , wow top cage hes in to he looks content in there .i feel like a cry now  :cry:memories , the times we had together . the day i brang him home:cry: but hes in good hands now..


 
I know exactly how you feel. I've sold animals and then really regretted it. I sold a trio of Water Dragons, the male being 15 years old. I felt so guilty for selling them and was depressed for days. But all is good now...the Lacies keep me company!

Your big Lacey is definately in good hands. He settled right in from day one and is completely content. He pigs out on young rabbits and rats!

Can your young Lacies get out of the bath okay? I cant see if there's anything for them to climb up to get out.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 6, 2008)

crocdoc said:


> Antaresia,
> 
> Is Nick's lacie one of the ones you bought from me?
> 
> Nick, how'd your female go, any news?


 
No, no news, yet, mate.

She's still digging in the box, the temps at the centre of the box are a steady 30'c. 

Every evening i carefully dig into the coco peat to feel for eggs, but so far nothing.

Could the fact that i am disturbing the nest each evening by searching for eggs, actually be putting her off, for the nest is never how she left it the day before. She wakes up each day to a nest box that has been 'messed with'.

David, does your female always deposit eggs right in the centre of your nest box, or are there times when eggs are deposited in a corner?


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 6, 2008)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> crocdoc, no mate not one of your ones . .........would you say NICK your one is more of a dark phase not a tiger in the pick .?


 
I would say it's more of a tiger Lacey. 

His markings always seem to have a 'grainy' appearance in photos. They are much clearer when viewing him in person, as you may remember.


----------



## channi (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, great pit and gorgeous laceys.


----------



## shane14 (Dec 6, 2008)

crocdoc said:


> Ouch, that's not going to end well.
> 
> Here's a shot to go with your smiley-faced bells, but this one doesn't so much have a smiley face as a satanic grin. It even has 'horns' and a pointy 'chin'! I've named him Goblin



LOoks like the devil LOL


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 7, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Every evening i carefully dig into the coco peat to feel for eggs, but so far nothing.
> 
> Could the fact that i am disturbing the nest each evening by searching for eggs, actually be putting her off, for the nest is never how she left it the day before. She wakes up each day to a nest box that has been 'messed with'.
> 
> David, does your female always deposit eggs right in the centre of your nest box, or are there times when eggs are deposited in a corner?



I'd probably hold off on the messing, unless she's dug so much out of the nest box that you need to pack it in again. You'll know when she's laid by looking at her, although sometimes with big females it can be subtle.

My female has been known to lay eggs in the corner on occasion, but most of the clutches she's laid in the past few years have been near the centre of the nest box, close to or on the bottom.


----------

